# Carlsbad Seapointe Resort on Groupon



## skimble (Apr 9, 2012)

Groupon is offering the Carlsbad Seapointe for $139/night.  For this resort, that's  totally inexpensive.  In fact, at $973 for the week, it's only about $100 over maintenance fees for the week.  (There's no resort fee... at least, I didn't see it in the description.)  And, there's no cleaning fee, so it beats an RCI Points exchange.  And, when you consider the normal RCI TPU cost is about 45 for a 1 bedroom (right now, it's difficult to find one on RCI for the time frame-- now to mid June) this is equal to a value of $21/TPU. 
And, on the Points side, it's not even available after February.


----------



## Quimby4 (Apr 9, 2012)

I agree.
Last year Living Social had a smoking deal at the Carlsbad Inn for $350 for 3 nights, including breakfast.  granted it was in the hotel and not the condo, but we enjoyed it.!


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 9, 2012)

How many bedrooms for the groupon?


----------



## RX8 (Apr 9, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> How many bedrooms for the groupon?



One bedroom - here is the link

http://www.groupon.com/deals/ga-carlsbad-seapointe-resort?c=all&p=0#tabs-2


----------



## presley (Apr 9, 2012)

Owner rates are $159./night.  Non-owner resortime rate starts at $259.  This Groupon is a nice deal/find!  I love Seapointe.


----------



## presley (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, upgrade to 2 bedroom is only $50.per night.  The groupon link says the resort fee is included in the price.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 9, 2012)

Seems like a pretty decent deal.


----------



## unomos (Apr 10, 2012)

*In for one*

I'm in for one, thanks! What makes this a great deal is that it is for a 1 bedroom condo, not a hotel room. Enjoy Carlsbad everyone!


----------



## skimble (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, but it's also insulting to owners who pay maintenance fees that are darn close to this (it devalues ownership.)  And, when it surpasses the owner rate, that's even worse.   
For the owners who have fall to spring ownership (week 34-24) it's not good.  June is a highly coveted time to be there.  Where is the inventory coming from to support this?


----------



## MaryH (Apr 10, 2012)

It is not a good deal if you own there since GroupOn often takes 50% of a deal so it means the resort might get as low as $70 per night.  If it is that low, it means owner might need to make up for some shortfalls budget...  Does Seapoint have a lot of HOA inventory or foreclosures?


----------



## skimble (Apr 11, 2012)

MaryH said:


> It is not a good deal if you own there since GroupOn often takes 50% of a deal so it means the resort might get as low as $70 per night.  If it is that low, it means owner might need to make up for some shortfalls budget...  Does Seapoint have a lot of HOA inventory or foreclosures?



No... but note the availability in RCI.  Strong in winter, then drops like a rock in March.  Is there a correlation?  
At the last owner meeting, they reported very few foreclosures and low delinquencies.


----------



## klpca (Apr 12, 2012)

I wonder if the inventory is from owners who are using the rental service instead of depositing for exchange? 

I was looking at Resortime last night and I was wondering how they had so much availability for Coronado in the summer, but no weeks available for exchange in GPX? Perhaps all of this rental inventory is from owner deposits into the rental program.

In which case, we are all shooting ourselves in the foot.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 12, 2012)

Deal is now sold out.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 12, 2012)

MaryH said:


> It is not a good deal if you own there since GroupOn often takes 50% of a deal so it means the resort might get as low as $70 per night.  If it is that low, it means owner might need to make up for some shortfalls budget...  Does Seapoint have a lot of HOA inventory or foreclosures?



Nevermind...


----------

